# Therapy



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey, I was just wondering if anyone here is seeking professional help to overcome their social anxiety/depression? If so, what kind of person are you seeing (psychiatrist, psychologist, counselor)? Do you find it helps?


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

It does help in the sense that you can openly talk about things with a professional, who although may not understand, almost certainly can sympathize. I think a psychologist or a licensed social worker is the best path to take because they're not in the business of prescribing drugs from the onset. I've talked to Psychiatrist's, Psychologist's and social workers and it seemed to me the SW's were the most helpful strictly in terms of 'getting it out' and listening. With that said, it never made the anxiety and depression any better in a really tangible and functional way.


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Alys (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm seeing a psychologist..I think it's been helpful, only gone there a few times though. I think just having the practice talking to someone I don't really know is helpful in itself.


----------

